# New Cutting Edge BREAK-IN ??



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,
Great website.


Should a New cutting edge be broken in somehow?

My old cutting edge was worn slightly upright on both left & right sides of the edge...
But the plow sat flat on the ground ... 

with the new edge, the left & right touch the ground but the middle is not completely touching (3/16 or so) 
I just put in a new driveway last spring... I'd hate to tear up my driveway getting the plow edge broke in...  

I had a crazy though of running the truck down the road and dropping the blade to kinda wear the edge in a little... before the snow flies..
The edge is a 5/8 x 6"

I am new to plowing, I recently bought/fabricated an old Fisher conventional w/ 8' HD plow
on my 95 Ford F350 
I will be using it for my driveway only, maybe a couple neighbors...


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you run sandpaper over your new razor blades to break them in too?

I think everyones going buggy wanting to drop the blades and push some snow!

I got guys here plowing a half inch of fluff and calling it a plowable event for gods sakes.

lol

Let it Snow before we all lose our minds!!!!!

and our homes!


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

LLM Ann Arbor;329937 said:


> Do you run sandpaper over your new razor blades to break them in too?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

> I never plowed before.


LOL No biggie.

You can break in your edge if you want to, or you could just wait and let it break in as you plow. It will breakin soon enough.
BUT, if you want to break it in before hand, go out at night on a road with no one around and no potholes. Drop the blade and watch the sparks fly. If you see cops lift it up and drive like he!!

Your right and left edges were worn more, from the plow being angled while plowing. Happens with 90% all plows.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of plowing John. As far as the edge goes you should be fine. The biggest thing i see on there is the brackets on the bottom of your springs are almost worn through. The last guy let the edge wear down to far and they were hitting the ground. If you are just doing your driveway you should be ok but I would keep a good eye on them and think about replacing them.


----------



## John T (Dec 5, 2006)

Plowfast9957;330115 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of plowing John. As far as the edge goes you should be fine. The biggest thing i see on there is the brackets on the bottom of your springs are almost worn through. The last guy let the edge wear down to far and they were hitting the ground. If you are just doing your driveway you should be ok but I would keep a good eye on them and think about replacing them.


Thanks Bill
I did notice that.

The last owner had the plow always in the top hole and also the edge was worn...

Looking closely at them, they are still um... OK.. 
I will probably do so welding repair on them next summer. along with the little rust hole in the plow blade.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

John T;329905 said:


> Hi,
> Great website.
> 
> Should a New cutting edge be broken in somehow?
> ...


----------



## john95chevy (Nov 27, 2005)

i had the same problem this year with a new blade and i fixed it by making some sparks down smooth roads. 
ps it took quite a while to do it probally at least 5 miles


----------

